# Sig P 250



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

Guns & Ammo is supposed to have a full test this month of the SIG P 250.

Here is a link to look it over.

http://www.sauer-waffen.de/index.php?id=319&lang=en


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I just got the magazine and finished the article. Interesting design. I'll bet it has the normal 'high' price tag for a Sig. I noticed the guide rod/spring is simular to another German design, the Walther P99.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the link. This is the first I have heard of this new psitol. It looks interesting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I read the magazine last night - or that 1 article anyway. Interesting looking gun


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes, this one will be the buzz of the Sig community for the near future. A barrage of when and how much posts will flood the gun forums.

I haven't seen the article yet, so without any authority I can say it's very interesting. I poly sub gun has been lacking in the Sig lineup for a long times. HK, Springfield, and Glock have bee eating Si's lunch for a long time in this area.

Now I have to run out and get the magazine.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Read the article yesterday. It's a non starter for me. 9mm only and its Double action only.

Back to the drawing board guys.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Questions?*

I read the G&A article and wonder if they are going to make DIFFERENT FRAMES for the trigger unit to fit giving the shooter the right sized pistol he wants.

It seems to me that was the thrust of the article. What a cool idea; switch out the shooting guts to another frame, have a totally new pistol, change triggers, make it left handed, and always be familar with the trigger pull.

Wonder if I'll need to sell the kids to afford one? :smt082


----------



## hoveyh (Feb 4, 2007)

Check this link out for The Straight Poop from The SIG factory source on the P250 .... great detail can be found there on why's and where for's on this new gun.

http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/430601935/m/544100549

Harold H.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

hoveyh said:


> Check this link out for The Straight Poop from The SIG factory source on the P250 .... great detail can be found there on why's and where for's on this new gun.
> 
> http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/430601935/m/544100549
> 
> Harold H.


And since he's a salesmen for Sigarms, I'm sure he'll be very unbiased.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Clip / Mags*

Will the P250 use the same mags as the 228/229/226 pistols?

I like to call them CLIPS just to hear the howls :mrgreen:


----------



## hoveyh (Feb 4, 2007)

Well Scorp ..... I have monitored the SIG forum for many years. I have a couple SIG's but do not worship them. They are a decent tool ....Did you even read any of the post I linked to ? Read the detail ? Do any searches in that forum for the guy to see how he represents the mark ? If you did I'll respect your opinion. If not, well .......... HH


----------

